# What do you think?



## Ann34 (Sep 13, 2015)




----------



## Ann34 (Sep 13, 2015)

I am sorry, I am having a hard time posting pics, give me a minute to figure out.


----------



## Ann34 (Sep 13, 2015)




----------



## Ann34 (Sep 13, 2015)

I am sorry I only know how to post one pic at a time. I hope it is OK?


----------



## Ann34 (Sep 13, 2015)




----------



## Ann34 (Sep 13, 2015)




----------



## Ann34 (Sep 13, 2015)

[/IMG



[URL=http://s689.photobucket.com/user/BodyArtic/media/IMG_0311_1.jpg.html]


[URL=http://s689.photobucket.com/user/BodyArtic/media/Copy20120of20IMG_0648.jpg.html]


----------



## Ann34 (Sep 13, 2015)

[/




[URL=http://s689.photobucket.com/user/BodyArtic/media/ISuou80o9jwrev1000000000.jpg.html]




[URL=http://s689.photobucket.com/user/BodyArtic/media/IS6i9x7yy81ktv1000000000.jpg.html]

[URL=http://s689.photobucket.com/user/BodyArtic/media/Copy20120of20IMG_0772.jpg.html]


----------



## Ann34 (Sep 13, 2015)




----------



## ryansdiydad (Aug 16, 2015)

I like them both..

At the end of the day all that matters is what you like.. it’s your house.. enjoy it.. 

Check out Zillow.com for their estimate of your and her home values plus you can see other homes in your area...


----------



## Ann34 (Sep 13, 2015)

Thanks Ryansdiydad. I am just going to tell you which one is mine. I got to thinking that people may be afraid to comment because they may be afraid they will hurt my feelings. The house that has the teal and yellow and the kitchen that has the open concept with the quartz counter top and fireplace is mine. I also have a enclosed heated/air-condition patio and a extra casual eating place. The Patio pic is the only one I have right now. It was my cousins birthday.


----------



## Ann34 (Sep 13, 2015)

I understand that if I like it, that all that matters, but for some reason I am still not quite happy with it and I am open to suggestions. I promise my feelings will not be hurt. I love getting feedback from people like you that are good with design.It is also nice to get unbiased opinions. It was just that my friend acted like mine was so awful compared to hers. It was really like she was disgusted. I didn't think it was that bad. I change my décor for the winter. It is much more neutral. 



My kitchen before. Was first renovated in 2000. This is my second reno. Painted trim and stained floors also.
[URL=http://s689.photobucket.com/user/BodyArtic/media/215.jpg.html]


----------



## FrodoOne (Mar 4, 2016)

In my opinion, the lighting in your kitchen is much better - plus, you have windows in your kitchen.


----------



## ryansdiydad (Aug 16, 2015)

Nice job on the kitchen renovation.. it looks great... 

I would just chalk it up to her being a bit overly defensive,. We all have our hang ups..


----------



## Ann34 (Sep 13, 2015)

Thank you to the both of you. Can I ask you a question, do you like the colorful décor or the more neutral décor. Or do you think I should keep changing it out with the summer and winter seasons?


----------



## FrodoOne (Mar 4, 2016)

I like a more neutral decor - since it tends to make things look bigger.

However, that is just a personal opinion.


----------



## cat's_pajamas (May 9, 2018)

Ann34 said:


> I understand that if I like it, that all that matters, but for some reason I am still not quite happy with it and I am open to suggestions.


Ann, your home is beautiful (as is your friend's). I'd give the edge to your kitchen because your friend's is a galley style which doesn't appeal to everyone. Your kitchen seems larger and more open. (I'd also give my eyeteeth for your "before" kitchen, too!). 

Have you discovered what it is that makes you "not quite happy with it"? The feeling that something is slightly off, but you can't quite put your finger on it? Sometimes, moving things around can help, or removing one thing from a room. I have a cabinet in my very tiny living room that I know I need to remove. Every thing is "off" in that room because of it.

I'll give you my honest opinion on the small dining area off the kitchen (photo below). I think that table is too small for the area and too small for the large and interesting light fixture above it. I do like round tables, but I think you need one a bit bigger. Or, a rectangular one (but, that would require moving the white cabinet/credenza). I can see that there may be some space constraint (where the fridge is). You could always mark out a table placement with painter's tape.

Again, you have a lovely home and it is clear to see how much time/detail/attention has been paid to it.















.


----------



## ReignStout (Aug 15, 2018)

Both of them is nice, but second is better in my opinion. Too many white is boring =/


----------



## Ann34 (Sep 13, 2015)

Thanks Frodo, I think I agree, it does seem to make it look bigger.

Cats, Thanks. I do not know why, but the picture makes the table look smaller than in real life. I cannot fit a bigger table, so I would have to get rid of the credenza. However, I will take that into consideration.


----------



## Ann34 (Sep 13, 2015)

Thanks Reign!


ReignStout said:


> Both of them is nice, but second is better in my opinion. Too many white is boring =/


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Ann, I think what you have is lovely. Lite, crisp and friendly.

The white table is too small. I suggest you mock up a larger size,
look around and see what you can place on the table to make it
bigger. How big is that table that you currently have? 

Look at the space that the chairs are taken up. There are several inches
between the back of the chairs and the table. Do you know what I am saying?

We made our table 42" because that was the amount of the space the
chairs took up when pushed all the way in to the pedestile base...
push your chairs in and take a measurement from the back of the one chair
to the opposite chair and see what you have.


----------



## Ann34 (Sep 13, 2015)

Thanks Two Knots. I need to buy a tape measure. My old one got messed up and I threw it away. But, I will definitely measure it.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Ann, if you have a twelve inch ruler...measure the table top with a string.
then measure the string with the 12" ruler. 

I'm guessing at 30" maybe 32" :smile:


----------



## maria325 (Sep 24, 2018)

You did such a good work, your house looks beautiful and warm and if you wanted you could get really good money for it. But I would just enjoy it for as long as possible.


----------

